# Any music types on here?



## goldspanner (13 Feb 2015)

New to the forum, so thought I'd say hi!

Any other music types on here (makers or listeners?)

Alex


----------



## Willy (13 Feb 2015)

Welcome (from a relative newbie too)!

I'm a guitarist and singer and occasionally still pick up my trumpet.
I also work in the music recording industry for an equipment manufacturer.

How about you?


----------



## Kalimna (13 Feb 2015)

Guitar-y type here too, made a couple, play them not too well. There are a few acoustic instrument builders on the forum, so if that is the way you would like to go, a fair bit of advice can be had.

Welcome, and enjoy!

Adam S


----------



## goldspanner (13 Feb 2015)

Long time guitarist, and recently synth dabler.

Good to meet you!
Alex


----------



## whiskywill (13 Feb 2015)

Acoustic instrument maker and regular guitar player in an eleven piece (when we all turn up) traditional Celtic (Irish/Welsh/Breton/a bit of Scottish) music band.


----------



## blackrodd (13 Feb 2015)

whiskywill":15qsdlbn said:


> Acoustic instrument maker and regular guitar player in an eleven piece (when we all turn up) traditional Celtic (Irish/Welsh/Breton/a bit of Scottish) music band.




And which one are you, in the above gathering, may I ask?
rodders


----------



## whiskywill (13 Feb 2015)

A clue - "regular guitar player"


----------



## Jacob (13 Feb 2015)

5 string banjo, guitar - acoustic and classical. Born again - started 50 years ago without getting very far so now trying again before it's too late!
A lot of people are in the same boat it seems - owning instruments they can't really play.

Here's a simple test - can you, without rehearsal, sheet-music or any other aid, pick out a simple tune like "Happy Birthday"? 
Many people can't, even though they have been their way through some quite complicated formal pieces. 
I feel that if you can't do it then you have not really begun at all, and I'm making tune picking a priority. 
Also a lot of sight reading - one target is to be able to play anything from O'Neill's 1001 on sight, up the fretboard too.
And scales, theory etc :roll: 
So much to do, so little time!


----------



## niagra (13 Feb 2015)

Play the drums for pleasure and make them too.


----------



## n0legs (13 Feb 2015)

Hi, welcome.
Active gig goer and listener. Everything from Cohen to Slipknot and Biffy to Plan B \/


----------



## Woodmonkey (13 Feb 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Guitar player - turned bass player in a band (just for fun though) love listening to most kinds of music esp punk, hardcore, rock, reggae, ska, hiphop


----------



## MIGNAL (13 Feb 2015)

I play Nylon strung Guitar a little, unfortunately not to a decent standard. I've tried (attempted?) Folk, Flamenco and Classical. Now it's the height of Brazilian Jazz - Bonfa, Powell etc. Somehow I think it will be another short lived attempt. . . 
Oh and sometime in the distant past I also tried the Piano, Harmonica, Recorder and the Violin. Every one was a very brief encounter.


----------



## blackrodd (13 Feb 2015)

whiskywill":2r2d98v5 said:


> A clue - "regular guitar player"




AAHHH! The handsome fellow with the sawn off trousers.
Rodders


----------



## Jacob (13 Feb 2015)

MIGNAL":1jyrn4qk said:


> I play Nylon strung Guitar a little, unfortunately not to a decent standard. I've tried (attempted?) Folk, Flamenco and Classical. Now it's the height of Brazilian Jazz - Bonfa, Powell etc. Somehow I think it will be another short lived attempt. . .
> Oh and sometime in the distant past I also tried the Piano, Harmonica, Recorder and the Violin. Every one was a very brief encounter.


That's exactly how it is for a lot of people me included. I've been asking myself how to break out of this vicious cycle and coming up with some ideas:
1 Admit it, have no shame, a bit like Alcoholics Anonymous: "My name is ....., I've had a guitar for 50 years and still can't play it"
2 Get back to absolute basics and don't skimp on any of the details this time around. I recently bought Bert Weedon's "Play in a Day". I had it 50 years ago (it's been a long day :roll: ) and I can see what I was skipping.
3 get on the net. There's some amazing instructional stuff on youtube. 
4 Buy loads of books. What one misses another will cover and they have play along CDs. They are a lot cheaper (and may be better value) than lessons.
5 Have some lessons too.

In fact I think we have a golden age of musical instruction. There is masses of stuff available now which was unheard of a few years back.

The key thing above all others is to see it as a craft learning process like woodwork; any fool can do it if they follow the right steps, no mysterious "talent" or "innate ability" required - you just keep at it remorselessly and it slowly gets better.


----------



## dzj (13 Feb 2015)

Jacob":3kzg1j6x said:


> MIGNAL":3kzg1j6x said:
> 
> 
> > I play Nylon strung Guitar a little, unfortunately not to a decent standard. I've tried (attempted?) Folk, Flamenco and Classical. Now it's the height of Brazilian Jazz - Bonfa, Powell etc. Somehow I think it will be another short lived attempt. . .
> ...



And stay away from anything resembling 'Suzuki' methodology.


----------



## MIGNAL (13 Feb 2015)

I've long lost count the number of books that I have. Dozens. I've literally seen hundreds of instructional You tube Videos. 35 years ago I was taking lessons. My 'problem' isn't one of being unmusical, it's more related to the pyschology of it. Dysfunctional tension can be a real killer when it comes to playing an instrument. In fact mine is so ingrained that even an Alexander teacher did little to alleviate the problem. The good news is that things are improving, it's just taking many years though.


----------



## Jacob (13 Feb 2015)

I don't know anything about "Dysfunctional tension" but I'd guess that lowering your aspirations might help. 
It's helping me - just accepting that I'm cr&p at it makes it easier - no shame in playing only very simple tunes. "Cluck Old Hen" is current favourite - a simple banjo version here and there's loads more on line for other instruments


----------



## steadyeddie (13 Feb 2015)

Ever since I was a young teenager, I've always had a guitar around the house. I'd look at it and think to myself "I'm going to learn to play you one day". I have.......sort of. I can play bits of lots of songs. My two sons also developed a love of guitars too. When they both still lived at home, our collection of guitars amounted to 13 including a couple of bass guitars. My eldest son helped one of his schoolmates learn to play guitar, he must have done a fairly good job. His old mate plays in a band who headlined on Sunday night at Glastonbury last year.

Dave


----------



## Mark A (13 Feb 2015)

I can play the triangle very well indeed...


----------



## MIGNAL (13 Feb 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvSS6_eDHiE


----------



## blackrodd (13 Feb 2015)

Must admit, I admire any musician or pen,water or oil artist.
The ultimate creative skills, as far as I am concerned.
Rodders


----------



## dp341 (13 Feb 2015)

Just so long as this does't degenerate into a discussion on the best way of tuning your instruments ...

Me, I dabbled with the guitar for a few years but never really put the effort in to make it work and I've not touched it for ages.


----------



## Kalimna (13 Feb 2015)

Jacob - I was at a Tommy Emmanuel concert recently, and what a phenomenally talented chap he his on the guitar. Halfway through the gig he gave a lesson, as he figured "there'd be a few guitar nerds in the audience". Anyway, the point is that he made the same comment about skill i.e. practice, practice, practice. Don't worry about speed, just get the notes spot on, then work on speed later.

dp341 - Snark, no question. Failing that, the autotuners now being fitted 

Cheers,
Adam


----------



## MIGNAL (13 Feb 2015)

Practice, practice, practice is perhaps a little too simplistic. There are both efficient and inefficient ways of learning things. 
The type that are a bit more body aware tend to learn things relatively quickly. Playing any instrument well really is about minimising the amount of dysfunctional tension. That's the type of tension that gets in the way of fluent and playing ease. Good players always tend to make it look easy, that's because it is (with enough intelligent practice). Bad players make it look incredibly difficult, despite the fact that they may have practiced for endless hours.


----------



## goldspanner (14 Feb 2015)

Wow, nice to see that there are lots of music types on here 

As someone who has taught guitar in the past, I would say the single best thing you can do is find what you like to play and just play it.
Don't practice, just play.


----------



## devonwoody (14 Feb 2015)

Being playing organs and keyboards the last 30 years, problem for me is they do not compose music any more like the 60's. :roll: 

The wife lets me sing sometimes.


----------



## Kalimna (14 Feb 2015)

To me, playing and practicing are synonymous. But since I have tried to learn scales and chord inversions, it helps find my way around the fretboard. Which consequently helps with both improvisation and trying to work out how to play tunes.

Adam


----------



## Jacob (14 Feb 2015)

MIGNAL":vv0rhcht said:


> Practice, practice, practice is perhaps a little too simplistic. There are both efficient and inefficient ways of learning things.
> The type that are a bit more body aware tend to learn things relatively quickly. Playing any instrument well really is about minimising the amount of dysfunctional tension. That's the type of tension that gets in the way of fluent and playing ease. Good players always tend to make it look easy, that's because it is (with enough intelligent practice). Bad players make it look incredibly difficult, despite the fact that they may have practiced for endless hours.


Not sure about this "tension" but I guess you might have fallen into the same trap as myself (and a lot of other people); always trying to play stuff slightly beyond one's ability. Yes you have to do this to progress but there is a risk that you end up not being able to play anything, other than badly.
I've taken to going back to basics (often, not all the time). As basic as picking out simple tunes on one string, by ear alone. Can be surprisingly difficult but is very good ear and fretboard training. 
Then back to more basics - page one of the beginners book. I tracked down the first book I had 50 years ago; F Carulli "Elementary Guitar Method" and have been working through it - paying more attention this time around! 
One must not be dismayed by what one can't do (there's too much of it!) but instead be pleased with what one can do, however simple, even childish. And then you might move forwards. 
It's like woodwork!

PS I also discovered I was cr&p at sight reading, which is a huge handicap (depending on what you hope to play). So I've been doing a lot of simple sight reading exercises.


----------



## devonwoody (14 Feb 2015)

Here is one for you guitarists to practice.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5KgAAeobOk


----------



## Jacob (14 Feb 2015)

devonwoody":1ws9xunb said:


> Here is one for you guitarists to practice.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5KgAAeobOk


That's nothing! 

My target is this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06GVrYP6NKs

I've got the guitar, the chapel, the sheet music. I could probably rustle up a ginger wig and a black dress. :shock:


----------



## MIGNAL (14 Feb 2015)

Two perfect examples of what I'm referring to. 
Look and closely observe their respective right hands. The Bolero guy is playing with dysfunctional tension. You can clearly see it in his right hand, especially with his little finger. It may not affect his playing in that particular piece but it almost certainly will when pieces involve the right hand annular finger - unless he does something about it. 
Ryzhkova's technique is exemplary, such a relaxed hand. 

Here is another fine example. Everything is done in a highly efficient manner, each and every finger movement. 'Just enough' pressure and not a drop more. It's the ultimate in economy of movement, tension but not dysfunctional tension. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H36vL3MzQDU

You may find very good players who can break the rules but they tend to be very much the exception rather than the rule. It really doesn't matter which instrument or what style. Electric Guitar shredders can play extremely fast because of the exact same economy of movement and relaxed playing.


----------



## Jacob (14 Feb 2015)

I looked at Luciano Renans other stuff and he's a bit of an easy-listening lightweight. He's not that good.
And yes Tatyana is exemplary. 
That's the biggest difference between them and I'd guess it's because she has put very many more hours than Luciano into practice and in-depth musical education. Plus whatever element natural ability contributes - not a lot in my opinion it's more down to good education/training/practice.
My point is that to get away from tension one should spend a lot of time playing stuff which is well within one's limits, so that you can relax into it. 
It's working for me (I think) together with a lot of scale practice starting with minor pentatonics (easiest and most useful). It gets easier very quickly.
You also have to have a go at harder stuff of course - but not punish yourself with it. Have a go, put it away and have another go a month later.


----------



## MIGNAL (14 Feb 2015)

Tatyana learnt from a young age, no doubt under the guidance of a very good teacher. Somewhere on Youtube is a video of her when she was perhaps 13 years old. Li Jie was either 14 or 15 when that Paganini was recorded, again learnt from a young age under a very good teacher. But we are referring to a very high level, concert guitarist level. Not many reach those heights.
Luciano Renans is clearly an amateur Guitarist. Far from being the worst. He's certainly musical but lacks a little technique. More work, perhaps with professional guidance and he could quite easily turn into a very good amateur/semi pro guitarist. He also needs to stop recording with that disgusting amount of reverb, it only serves to cover up the mistakes and the shortcomings.


----------



## devonwoody (14 Feb 2015)

Jacob not my cup of tea, I would prefer Chuck Berry.


----------



## Kalimna (14 Feb 2015)

After those rather wonderful refined classical pieces, here's a little something to redress the balance in favour of the overdriven rock guitar. Once you get past the showmanship and sweat-ridden torso, you have one of the finest performing electric guitar players - particularly regarding economy of movement. And if that's not enough, the track was played by 'Beetoven' in Bill n Ted.
The interesting stuff starts around the 42 second mark 
http://youtu.be/nDE667iYgBw


Cheers,
Adam S


----------



## Scouse (14 Feb 2015)

Not much cop on the playing side, but for the record I'm a maker of stringed instruments, violins, cellos etc. 

Used to be refered to (incorrectly since I don't make lutes) as a luthier, but I avoid that now if I can.


----------



## cutting42 (15 Feb 2015)

Kalimna":2nr4j66p said:


> After those rather wonderful refined classical pieces, here's a little something to redress the balance in favour of the overdriven rock guitar. Once you get past the showmanship and sweat-ridden torso, you have one of the finest performing electric guitar players - particularly regarding economy of movement.



Yup, Nuno is a great player very skilled "shredder", also capable of good musicality. I grew up listening to Steve Vai and Joe Satriani as my hero guitar gods but then moved away from the hot shredding to the astonishing musicality of Michael Hedges sadly died far too soon.

If you have not heard of Michael, do yourself a massive favour and buy a CD, look at You-tube or whatever

This is his last recorded concert and the sound quality is pretty good. You just need to listen to the first track to get a great feel for what he does.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4AysS-WN0A

Oh I am an active bass player, been playing for 30 years on and off, still regularly playing and gigging, mainly Jazz, Jazz Funk Latin these days.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (15 Feb 2015)

I was raised on folks and blues and have been playing acoustic steel strung since 12 with the occasional bout of strat but electrics not really my thing. I've been performing live in a variety of bands over the years. I once saw an Ozzy in a jazz club in Sydney called the Bass Clef....his name was Tommy Emmanuel. That was in 1987 when he was in his 20's (as was I). I must have seen him play a dozen times since, most recently at the Cambridge Corn Exchange just last month. His greatest influence was Chet Atkins and his style is quite unique. He's a major aficionado of serious, dedicated practice and in my view is easily in the top 5 acoustic players alive today.

A good party piece is his version of classical gas which will give you a flavour here but he's way more versatile than this.

I forgot to mention he's also a genuinely decent bloke....very grounded and kind to the little people. This is a fascinating insight into his technique versatility, recorded a staggering 2 whole weeks ago.


----------



## Jacob (15 Feb 2015)

That Tommy Emmanuel demo looks brilliant. I'll have a go at it this morning. I've been having a go at a bit of ragtime and his style just fits.


Dead and gone before I'd even heard of him - I discovered Tony Rice last week https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JFgC3Ub10E

Lots of astonishing performers - Youtube is amazing

This is one of my favourites https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE_ihoNhQ6g


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (15 Feb 2015)

Yep Tommy is a pretty dam good teacher too Jacob. If you fish around YT, he's a prolific tourer and he always does workshop's and teach-in's and the like which inevitably someone films and posts so there are lots of resources from which to learn.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (15 Feb 2015)

If you're doing rag you might also grab some of the early Ralph Mctell too (before Streets of London).


----------



## ossyhugh (15 Feb 2015)

ukworkshop browsing is made even better by listening to youtube, where there is the most amazing music; but you knew that anyway. the great thing about YouTube is the finding of bands you've never hear of, or forgotten. eg Tedeschi Trucks band, Cowboy Junkies, Blackie andthe Rhodeo Kings, Dr Wu, the list goes on.

this post is not intended to start a best-bands thread however; rather to encourage the comiation of woodwork and listening to new bands. how better to relax.......


----------



## devonwoody (15 Feb 2015)

Well you cannot play and practice on a guitar and woodwork at the same time.


----------



## Kalimna (15 Feb 2015)

DW - if you have ever seen the way Tommy plays/attacks his guitar, you may consider that a form of woodwork 

I shall certainly look out for Michael Hedges - I'm always open to trying new music.

Adam


----------



## dzj (15 Feb 2015)

Robert Randolph isn't bad. If you like blues/ funk/ soul, that is.


----------



## Rob Platt (15 Feb 2015)

Saw Tommy Emmanuel a few years ago. too much Chet Atkins in 2nd half of set after what was a stunning first half.
missed John Butler in Manchester a few years back and this is a fairly good recording of "ocean" as film and sound are difficult to sync with his hand speed.
note the 11 string guitar
hope you enjoy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdYJf_ybyVo
all the best
rob


----------



## david123 (15 Feb 2015)

Harmonica and clarinet here. I am now the proud owner of a guitar that I intend to start learning when we move into our next house.


----------



## DrPhill (15 Feb 2015)

How musical do you mean? I noodle around with whistles for my own entertainment. I even made a whistle. Just the one. It took seven heads and four bodies to get it right (ish). Some old stuff


----------



## Jacob (15 Feb 2015)

Jacob":25biax4w said:


> ..
> Dead and gone before I'd even heard of him - I discovered Tony Rice last week https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JFgC3Ub10E....


Oh no he's not dead yet - I misunderstood the purpose of this (another smart player)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdr-D0Z4fe8

http://bourgeoisguitars.net/our-news/au ... tony-rice/

I want a Martin D38!


----------



## MIGNAL (15 Feb 2015)

Probably my favourite style, Braz Jazz. This is too advanced for me (even without the cig) but I can just about play some of his easier stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgR7YJpOoPE


----------



## Jacob (15 Feb 2015)

MIGNAL":3dsnl2jq said:


> Probably my favourite style, Braz Jazz. This is too advanced for me (even without the cig) but I can just about play some of his easier stuff.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgR7YJpOoPE


Love it. 
My fantasy would be cigar in one hand, brandy in another, whilst playing Milonga del Ayer, with girls tangoing past at intervals.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njHQ5OGh_Fk

or this one - keep your eyes on her knees :shock: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBXG4uHNCh8


----------



## Racers (15 Feb 2015)

I like this chap https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DbUPjEbIvA


Pete


----------



## Jacob (15 Feb 2015)

:lol: 
I know how he feels!


----------



## Harry 48 (15 Feb 2015)

Guitar player here been practicing for 50 years I'll get there one day I hope


----------



## bugbear (15 Feb 2015)

Started playing piano when I was five.

Fell in love with the sound of rock/blues Hammond organ when I was 18.

Finally had the money to buy a Hammond C3 with Leslie L122.

Never fell out of love with the sound, still love to play.

I still don't sound like Booker T, Keith Emerson, Rick Wakeman, Paul Shaffer,
Jimmy Smith, guess I never will.

Playing passable blues piano also saves buying your own drinks in pubs. :wink: 

BugBear (also got a Gibson firebrand guitar, played rather less)


----------



## Silverbirch (15 Feb 2015)

Been playing acoustic fingerstyle steel string guitar, for my own amusement, mainly, for years. I long ago came to the conclusion that I was never going to be any good at sight reading, so now play entirely by ear. 
As far as folk, blues, ragtime type stuff (my preferred genre) goes, once you get the hang of basic chord sequences, you can play pretty much anything you like. You can listen to a recording of a favourite tune over and over until you get it note perfect, if you like, or just work out your own version of it, as I do.
After all, unless you have aspirations to perform, you only have yourself to please.


----------



## Jacob (16 Feb 2015)

I've set Church Street blues as a target - there's masses of instruction out there: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLpj2ZQU9zk


----------



## MIGNAL (16 Feb 2015)

Way back in the very early '80's I had the Saslow book that this chap mentions, a very good book indeed if you are into the Ragtime style. Much better notated (or tab) than the Grossman books of the time. Ragtime Ramble was one of my favourites, not as easy as it looks. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSxisdxFwgU


----------



## devonwoody (16 Feb 2015)

After seeing some of the above videos,

take a break with this 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSRat7rMODg


----------



## Jacob (17 Feb 2015)

Etta Baker


----------



## Harry 48 (17 Feb 2015)

Jacob she make playing look so easy a joy to watch =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## whiskywill (18 Feb 2015)

blackrodd":3o0y2ypb said:


> whiskywill":3o0y2ypb said:
> 
> 
> > A clue - "regular guitar player"
> ...



The photograph was taken during one of our summer outdoor practice sessions. It is at the ruins of Ogmore Castle near Bridgend. We meet up every Wednesday evening and if the weather is good it sometimes becomes a spontaneous outdoor show.


----------



## MIGNAL (19 Feb 2015)

Moving away from the Guitar centric view of the world, I give you the Swedish Nyckelharper:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O6uYK-ZtY0


----------



## Jacob (19 Feb 2015)

MIGNAL":1yixf48y said:


> Moving away from the Guitar centric view of the world, I give you the Swedish Nyckelharper:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5O6uYK-ZtY0


Nice one.
She's playing something very close to "Shady Grove" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vL6T1jGLIWQ

Also crops up as "Matty Groves".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1it7BP5PckI


----------



## Jacob (24 Feb 2015)

It's that tune again:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmCoVwJeOgY


----------



## devonwoody (4 Mar 2015)

Gone quiet on this thread so thought I would put up a short performance of mine on my Tyros4 keyboard and invite others to post some of their own.

https://app.box.com/s/pwq5tkdeqgh09klr1gam5o5l5zchmowj


----------



## Jacob (4 Mar 2015)

Very nice. 
My contribution to music this morning - I've just helped move a piano.


----------



## graduate_owner (4 Mar 2015)

I'm very much in the same situation as Silverbirch - just play along with chord sequences, either strumming of fingerpicking. I also play (?) clarinet when I get time. Been at both guitar and clarinet for nearly 50 years but never really got down to serious work with them.

I also like listening to music, things like early Van Morisson, Leonard Cohen, lots of classical stuff - again when I get time.

K


----------



## Jacob (4 Mar 2015)

graduate_owner":23ldh0ak said:


> ....... Been at both guitar and clarinet for nearly 50 years but never really got down to serious work with them......


My current theory as a late re-starter is that getting down to the serious stuff is the problem not the solution - in that a lot of aspiring players are always trying stuff beyond their ability and so never play anything well. You have to get back to basics, page one, simple tunes and play them well, before moving on.
In our group (of late re-starters) there was a birthday yet non of us could spontaneously pick out the tune "Happy Birthday" even though all of us had been trying more difficult stuff over the years.
If you can't just pick it up and play a simple tune I think you haven't even begun. So I've been doing just that; Happy Birthday, Baa baa black sheep, Twinkle twinkle little star, various hymns and carols etc. just picking them out on one string (by ear/finger, no music) before attempting to play across the strings. Not easy at first - getting easier! I see at as daily exercise number 1 every day. It gets your ears in tune and you learn scales in the process.
Also playing harder stuff, but always getting back to basics.


----------



## eatthis (4 Mar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrvfMSYNqBg


----------



## graduate_owner (4 Mar 2015)

I can read music and I've never had a problem with picking out a tune by ear either on guitar or clarinet, I can visualise the notes and could write the music on a stave provided it isn't too awkward a key. What I can't do is improvise effectively. I've read about the pentatonic scale etc but haven't got to grips with it yet. 

K


----------



## Jacob (4 Mar 2015)

graduate_owner":335jlo19 said:


> I can read music and I've never had a problem with picking out a tune by ear either on guitar or clarinet, I can visualise the notes and could write the music on a stave provided it isn't too awkward a key. What I can't do is improvise effectively. I've read about the pentatonic scale etc but haven't got to grips with it yet.
> 
> K


Start here (I am told):
Am pentatonic: A C D E G
Spells CAGED if you forget - but not to confuse with the "CAGED" chord/scale system which is another thing
Just play them up and down, round and round, and you are off! (in Am at least).

It's the same scale as the black keys on a keyboard which gives you E flat minor pentatonic (I think) and various other interesting scales.


----------



## CRAFTY (18 Jan 2017)

yep,play guitar,bass,uke,some keys,and just about finished my first guitar build,telecaster,it want well,just need to order the pickups and finish it,but got distracted with my new hobby,and lathe build which is on it's way to being finished,anyway welcome to the forum,sure i'm only new also ha,cheers.hahaha only realised how old this thread is,back at the ranch :?


----------



## thetyreman (19 Jan 2017)

I'm a pretty badass guitar player, currently learning 'cavatina' by john williams as a performance piece, I use finger memory to remember the sequence so I don't need the score anymore, oh and I've got grade 8 rockschool and grade 8 music theory.


----------



## Keith 66 (19 Jan 2017)

Back in the 70's my music teacher decided that i had no musical ability whatsoever & i assumed this to be true. Years later my son took up classical guitar at a local music school & got pretty good. Then just over 2 years ago we were at a small blues gig at our yacht club, the guitarist had amongst his rack of guitars a 4 string cigar box guitar, another friend mentioned that he had a pile of cigar boxes in his loft. And so my son & i built one each, his is a 4 stringer mine is three. A cigar box guitar tuned to an open tuning (my first was GDG) gives a power chord on any fret position, playing blues or rock becomes rather simpler & you have half the number of strings to balls up on!
To my surprise i found that yes i could learn to play this thing and play it every day. 
As is the nature of the things one became many until the lounge is full of them, all different all fascinating. Some are better than others but the best of them have a fantastic tone. Im afraid i have a bad disease as i cant stop making them.
Much to my sons disgust i have also found that i can listen to the radio or you tube & pick a tune out by ear very quickly so my old music teacher was wrong! Im 55 & have been playing for 2 years & wish i had discovered these a long time ago.
And now i just downloaded a set of plans for a hurdy gurdy, nothing like a challenge!


----------



## Keithie (19 Jan 2017)

Funnily enough, one of my longer term woodworking objectives is to try to build a marimba ..

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_2ZsUrv0mcU

hence the skill building with proposed steps like hollow wooden wind chimes etc


----------



## Benchwayze (19 Jan 2017)

goldspanner":3n8lnkpo said:


> Long time guitarist, and recently synth dabler.
> 
> Good to meet you!
> Alex



+1 for the guitar (Gibson Manic! Jazz is my preferred field.)
Currently looking for a Yamaha Digital piano, to pick up where I left off learning. 
Well it's another reason to keep going at my age! 

John


----------



## Benchwayze (19 Jan 2017)

Keithie":3ntoufb8 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_2ZsUrv0mcU



And there was me complaining about using chopsticks! :lol: 
Thanks Kethie


----------



## novocaine (19 Jan 2017)

guitar, ukulele and harmonica. 

rubbish at all of them, don't care, I enjoy it. 

have an 1970's eko acoustic and a 1980's sunn mustang electric (fender before they decided to add the squire range, mine's american made and heavy as hell, shortly afterwards they shipped the production out to china). 

I like the uke and the harmonica, I can take them with me when I travel for work.


----------



## Blockplane (19 Jan 2017)

Three harps to my name thus far, plus one on the go ( which keeps being pushed to the back of the list by other jobs, currently a large oak bench to match the dining table) and a stalled project from a few years back which 'will' be revived eventually.
My playing is several steps behind my making in terms of development.


----------



## Benchwayze (19 Jan 2017)

I played harmonica too. I had to buy a harmonica with every key, ( about 7 in all) I could never master changing key on my chromatic. :roll: 

I still have then all in my loft somewhere.


----------



## John Brown (19 Jan 2017)

novocaine":nguf8vzy said:


> guitar, ukulele and harmonica.
> 
> 
> have an 1970's eko acoustic



I have a 60s(I think) Eko Rio Bravo iacoustic. It's been through hell and back. Bridge split, mada a new one. Someone walked on it an snapped the headstock off, PVA glue to the rescue. I did a rather bad repair to a hole the size of a 50p in one side, replaced the nut, refretted it. Changed the machine heads. I guess I must like it... A professional musican friend offered me his Ovation cheap when he bought a new Taylor. I didn't like it as much as my old Eko, although I loved the Taylor...


----------



## davin (19 Jan 2017)

Balalaika and mandolin.
And a fender strat I bought in Macaris in Charing Cross Road far too long ago.


----------



## Sawyer (19 Jan 2017)

Choral singer (tenor) and I play the flute a bit. I have a modern Boehm and a nice boxwood baroque flute. One of these days perhaps I'll stick some wood on the lathe and attempt to make one. Just before Xmas, I noted that Lidl had a good deal on Yamaha keyboards, so snapped one up. Never having touched a keyboard before, it's quite a challenge, but its main purpose is for working through choral scores to check notes.

I wonder if woodwork and music might not be rather complimentary activities.... Both require dexterous hands, creativity and acquired muscle memory attained by a great deal of practice and repetition.


----------



## Jacob (19 Jan 2017)

Sawyer":134gw0iw said:


> ..
> 
> I wonder if woodwork and music might not be rather complimentary activities.... Both require dexterous hands, creativity and acquired muscle memory attained by a great deal of practice and repetition.


Yes that's what occurred to me. Between giving up on music and starting again (nearly 50 years later) I became a woodworker and it seemed to me that they both were a "craft" with a similar learning curve. Basically anybody can do either to a reasonable standard if they follow the right steps. No innate ability required - it's all about learning a craft- which entails a vast amount of repetition (and a few other things).
A key thing is not to try too hard - if you spend too long on things you can't satisfactorily finish you get discouraged. So yes to pushing the envelope but also spend a lot of time in your comfort zone.


----------



## profchris (20 Jan 2017)

Here's me:

https://youtu.be/tLrx38AQNTU

The instrument is a camp uke I made, so some woodwork was involved.


----------



## backinthesaddle (20 Jan 2017)

I have spent years learning to play the guitar to merely a moderate standard I have sympathy for some of the comments on here.

I do have a question though - I've got a nice US Telecaster and an even nicer Larrivée acoustic and in my new house I have a music room in the basement (sounds flasher than it is) which SEEMS to be dry. I have used a dehumidifier occasionally and have left cardboard and felt in various corners with to try and pick up signs of damp however I am not brave enough to leave my acoustic guitar down there as I've heard they are very sensitive to moisture. Am I being oversensitive?


----------



## novocaine (20 Jan 2017)

John Brown":2zi6jqo6 said:


> novocaine":2zi6jqo6 said:
> 
> 
> > guitar, ukulele and harmonica.
> ...



Mines an Eko Ranger, been treated pretty much same as yours by the sounds of it, still got a 50p dent in the side of it, lost it's scratch plate (it did, I know where it is) had a new nut after that snapped, pulled a peg or 2 out and a fret lifted after a "friend" borrowed it and the corner of the bridge is gone. still going strong, really high action so most people struggle to play it, it's strung with electric strings at the moment too because it's all I had in the box of spares last time, so need to change that soon. got the original 70's orange case for it too, it looks so lovely, lol. 

apparantly it's the most succesful European guitar ever, yet no one has ever heard of it most of the time.


----------



## Jacob (20 Jan 2017)

backinthesaddle":2wh8tlbj said:


> I have spent years learning to play the guitar to merely a moderate standard I have sympathy for some of the comments on here.
> 
> I do have a question though - I've got a nice US Telecaster and an even nicer Larrivée acoustic and in my new house I have a music room in the basement (sounds flasher than it is) which SEEMS to be dry. I have used a dehumidifier occasionally and have left cardboard and felt in various corners with to try and pick up signs of damp however I am not brave enough to leave my acoustic guitar down there as I've heard they are very sensitive to moisture. Am I being oversensitive?


Keeping it in a case will protect it well, unless it's really damp and draughty down there.


----------



## John Brown (20 Jan 2017)

novocaine":1lpjtfg4 said:


> John Brown":1lpjtfg4 said:
> 
> 
> > novocaine":1lpjtfg4 said:
> ...


The bridge pins seem to be a non-standard size. I wish I'd known that when I made the new bridge, as I would have made the holes to fit standard pins.


----------



## novocaine (20 Jan 2017)

from memory (haven't pulled one out for a while) they are an odd imperial (because Italians liked to annoy the rest of Europe I assume) size, next time I change strings I'll have a look. amazingly all the one's that were "lost" got found again so they are still originals. I used the wrong words too, I didn't mean bridge, I meant saddle, and it doesn't effect the playing so it isn't getting changed any time soon.  I've had it 20 odd years, it was a gift to my dad for doing some work for someone, he gave it to my mum who didn't really get on with it, so as a plucky little punk of a teen I used it, abused it and pretty much gave it a hard time. now it's cherished beast that rarely comes out as I don't have the time to play it.


----------



## profchris (20 Jan 2017)

backinthesaddle":yobe8z1i said:


> I have spent years learning to play the guitar to merely a moderate standard I have sympathy for some of the comments on here.
> 
> I do have a question though - I've got a nice US Telecaster and an even nicer Larrivée acoustic and in my new house I have a music room in the basement (sounds flasher than it is) which SEEMS to be dry. I have used a dehumidifier occasionally and have left cardboard and felt in various corners with to try and pick up signs of damp however I am not brave enough to leave my acoustic guitar down there as I've heard they are very sensitive to moisture. Am I being oversensitive?



A little humid, in UK terms, is not a major problem. The top and back will swell a little, if solid wood, but both are slightly domed to allow for this. The action will rise a bit, though. 

Proper damp = mould and maybe glue failure. 

Low humidity is what kills guitars. Top and back try to shrink but the sides resist. Result: cracks. 

Of course, laminates are largely immune to swelling or shrinking. 

If you really want to destroy a guitar, leave it in a car on a hot day. Unless made with hide glue, all the joints will soften and some may give way.


----------

